# Does anyone know how to make a sump filter?



## rsskylight04 (Nov 9, 2013)

I have a couple tanks that I can use for a diy project but I'll need a lot of help. How does a sump work, what materials to use, what size tank can use a sump filter? I think I want to mount the sump over the tank and use a siphon return system, but really not sure what is best. Also info about wet sump vs wet/ dry sump? 

I can use a saw and drill, hammer.... basic stuff, but plumbing and electrical work- not so much, so please help if you can .

Need an indoor project!

Thanks to all who reply.


----------



## Ogre44 (Nov 5, 2011)

If you can't do plumbing I'm not sure a sump is the filter method for you.
Is your tank drilled?
If not you'll need to build an overflow system as well as run the plumbing for the sump.
Sumps are usually under the tank as they aren't very pretty and it's easier to get the water to flow correctly in that configuration.
I would look on youtube, there's tons of videos on DIY projects there, including many on overflows, wet/dry setups, sumps etc.


----------

